# Ganja Lollipops



## akgrown (Jan 6, 2009)

I found this recipie on another site because its not on here so i thought i would share in the wealth. these are super strong and taste great. plus they last forever so here it is

You'll need to make sure you have a candy thermometer (one that clips onto side of pan is best), a metal tablespoon measure. You can buy the sticks at any grocery store and if u want round ones and not flat ones molds are available at most kitchen/bath stores 

1/4 cup cannabutter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 box (3 ounce) jello, any flavor
Twenty lolliepops sticks


Butter two cookie sheets. Arrange half of the lolliepop sticks on each and set aside or use the directions on your candy mold

In a small saucepan over low heat, stir butter, sugar, and corn syrup together until sugar has dissolved. Slowly bring to a boil, stirring frequently.

Insert a candy thermometer into syrup and continue cooking until temperature reaches 275 degrees. Stir in jello until smooth.

Remove from heat. The now syrup is comparible to liquid hot magma so dont burn urself better to make these sober.

Using a metal tablespoon and working quickly, drop heaping spoonfuls of lolliepop syrup on end of each stick. Flatten into a circle shape with metal spatula sprayed with cooking spray. 

Cool completely. Wrap each sucker in wax paper(works the best) and store in an air tight container.

Makes 15-20 lolliepops 

ENJOY


----------



## Igotdialup (Jan 6, 2009)

NOISE , ill try this when i get off probation.


----------



## fureelz (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you so much, tryin tomorrow, pics? sure ill take some.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 16, 2009)

my lady makes these things... perhaps next time I'll make a video if you dont make one before me... but yeah, I can vouch - they are definitely strong suckers, plus you can mold them into any shape using the right mold. it's awesome!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 17, 2009)

Eating one of these is comparable to how many bong rips?


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 17, 2009)

how potent are they? i just feel eating weed gives me less of a high unless i double it up, then it just costs more.


----------



## fureelz (Jan 18, 2009)

ok here we go....I made them all day yesterday, literally. 6 hours of butter making...2 hours of hardening...1 hour of havoc..the rest cant be accounted for. Ok so I used 20 grams of shake/trim, 4 full sticks of butter for the cannabutter...I went with the jello method and its definitely a hard candy that sets very fast... I would say its like smokin a blunt to the face, very strong head high...it made my eyes red. lol. I was hi at michaels when I went to get supplies and figured a plastic smily face mold would be ok, lol not at 300*, but i did wait until they cooled and manipulated them with my spoon and fingers. way above expectations. +karma akgrown. and the pics:


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 18, 2009)

fureelz said:


> ok here we go....I made them all day yesterday, literally. 6 hours of butter making...2 hours of hardening...1 hour of havoc..the rest cant be accounted for. Ok so I used 20 grams of shake/trim, 4 full sticks of butter for the cannabutter...I went with the jello method and its definitely a hard candy that sets very fast... I would say its like smokin a blunt to the face, very strong head high...it made my eyes red. lol. I was hi at michaels when I went to get supplies and figured a plastic smily face mold would be ok, lol not at 300*, but i did wait until they cooled and manipulated them with my spoon and fingers. way above expectations. +karma akgrown. and the pics:


One lollypop is compared to how many bong rips? And what flavor did you use? And was it good?


----------



## fureelz (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd say 4-5 bong rips depending on how hard you rip it? i used lime jello, they taste even better today because they were kept in the fridge for 24 hours...I was going to use plain jello and add banana extract, thats next batch. they are definitely worth the time and effort to make if you have shake and trimmings but i would much rather smoke a blunt of fire than grind it into an edible product.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm making these tomorrow hopefully, or if not then the next day. I have the molds, the sticks, and the bud. I need to get the jello, the corn syrup, and make the butter.


----------



## fureelz (Feb 21, 2009)

Have fun, they are worth it!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Made the butter overnight, its cooling right now. I'm gonna make 'em when i get home from work. I'm excited!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 22, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Made the butter overnight, its cooling right now. I'm gonna make 'em when i get home from work. I'm excited!


I made the butter, 1.5 sticks with 17 grams of pretty good mids. I'm making 3-4 batches with that. I'm gonna make grape, strawberry, and blueberry jello. I'm psyched! I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I am disappointed. These lollipops leave a lot to be desired. I ended up making a batch of grape and strawberry. For each I used 1/4 cup cannabutter, and they weren't very potent at all. If I eat one, I just get a buzz like a nice sativa-like head high. I have to eat 2-3 to get noticeably high. I think I may have messed up the butter, but that's a different story.

But the strawberry was the better of the two flavors by far, and the grape turned a yucky brownish-yellowish-purple. These lollipops are great to maintain a certain level of highness, but aren't so great at getting you there...


----------



## fureelz (Feb 23, 2009)

I would agree I wouldn't have one just to get there..Do you think it was enough butter, could you taste butter? I do enjoy them after a pipe to bring back some saliva tho.


----------



## cali-high (Feb 24, 2009)

this is very cool i want to try this


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 24, 2009)

fureelz said:


> I would agree I wouldn't have one just to get there..Do you think it was enough butter, could you taste butter? I do enjoy them after a pipe to bring back some saliva tho.


I couldn't taste the butter. But if you think about it, i used 6 grams of mids per 15 lollipops [18 grams for a stick and a half], so i'm thinking i just didn't use enough bud. Next time, i'm going to use an *ounce* of DANK per stick of butter. Hopefully that'll be the trick


----------



## fureelz (Feb 24, 2009)

I bet that has something do with it. Over the weekend I overheard a conversation about someone who said his shwagg brownies were more potent than the kind he had. So I asked him what his kind was, it was what I would call commercial canadian (mids)...I'm talking FIRE that smells like you just ran a skunk over, and a cat pee'd all over that skunk! I would like to try some brownies though....never had them.


----------



## fureelz (Feb 24, 2009)

HUGE dilemma too, my 1 and only black lighter JUST ran out of fluid!! WTS!


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 25, 2009)

fureelz said:


> ok here we go....I made them all day yesterday, literally. 6 hours of butter making...2 hours of hardening...1 hour of havoc..the rest cant be accounted for. Ok so I used 20 grams of shake/trim, 4 full sticks of butter for the cannabutter...I went with the jello method and its definitely a hard candy that sets very fast... I would say its like smokin a blunt to the face, very strong head high...it made my eyes red. lol. I was hi at michaels when I went to get supplies and figured a plastic smily face mold would be ok, lol not at 300*, but i did wait until they cooled and manipulated them with my spoon and fingers. way above expectations. +karma akgrown. and the pics:


 ..ok now.i just finished a batch of these with some peachjello..how the fuck do i clean the utensils


----------



## fureelz (Feb 25, 2009)

Hot water will dissolve the sugars.


----------



## cali-high (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL use ur head bro....note...it said do not smoke while making these LOL im jk


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 26, 2009)

cali-high said:


> LOL use ur head bro....note...it said do not smoke while making these LOL im jk


har har har....... that shit dries real hard real quick......might be a good idea to use 2 people when making these..once that shit is removed from heat you almost need someone to keep mixing while another person is dropping the syrup...this shit stiffens quuuuuuick


----------



## fureelz (Feb 26, 2009)

yes you need two people when its still liquid, it hardens QUICK!

Don't worry I thought about that mess too...I soaked everything popped a sucker and walked away..lol


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 26, 2009)

what for real this is like the best thing ive read on here besides the all cannabis cigar and the lst technique


----------



## fureelz (Feb 27, 2009)

omg is that scorpion real? thats pretty cool too.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 27, 2009)

fureelz said:


> omg is that scorpion real? thats pretty cool too.





i copyed it from the hightimes web site pics of the crop


----------



## akgrown (Mar 28, 2009)

im glad yall enjoyed this recipie i just made some orange flavored ones last night popped one today while i was at the beach and oh yeah im sun burnt now. i love em and i got about 40 of em.


----------



## senory (Apr 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I'm making these tomorrow hopefully, or if not then the next day. I have the molds, the sticks, and the bud. I need to get the jello, the corn syrup, and make the butter.


if you guys have any questions on these lollipops or want a better recipe or suggestions let me know. I have been making these for over 3 years now, with a similar but modified for better results recipe.  If you want to get creative w/ molds and what not check out http://www.lorannoils.com -- all of my friends really love me for these lollipops because they eat them at work 

i've corrupted a small corner of the world w/ these things  i love em.

when u make a batch with stinky skunk or sour diesel they wreak when u start licking them 

If anyone has any questions, don't hesitate to ask me.

Senor Y.


----------



## gms (Apr 4, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Well I am disappointed. These lollipops leave a lot to be desired. I ended up making a batch of grape and strawberry. For each I used 1/4 cup cannabutter, and they weren't very potent at all.


The OP failed to mention that on the site they got this from, the person who originally posted the recipe said instead of cannabutter he/she instead dissolved a few grams of BHO into the quarter cup of butter and used that in the recipe. Thats probably why you didn't find them as potent as they should be.


----------



## Luvinitcuzican (May 19, 2009)

I made these with my ghee and it seperated from the candy. I had butter (ghee) and then the candy. Is that how it turned out for you all? The wild berry tasted good though. I also have tropical melons.


Thanks

Luv


----------



## petejonson (May 23, 2009)

i have several lolipop recipes that i should add to this forum but am just to lazy to do right now so if your intrested p.m. me. Also i have found out that the best flavoring agent for lolipops is a packet of kool-aid. Currently working on a recipe for those carmel apple lolipops where both the candy and carmel and infused with THC.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im an allright chef but i have never made candy... i would plus rep for a good candy recipe thats worth the xtra time and money to make



petejonson said:


> i have several lolipop recipes that i should add to this forum but am just to lazy to do right now so if your intrested p.m. me. Also i have found out that the best flavoring agent for lolipops is a packet of kool-aid. Currently working on a recipe for those carmel apple lolipops where both the candy and carmel and infused with THC.


----------



## sallassie 21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Senor Y could you please send me a copy of the recipe for the lolipops would really like to make them


----------



## notacop420 (Nov 14, 2009)

will some one send me 1 batch of them and how much for each batch ill pay for all the stuff i just cant make Cbutter


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 15, 2009)

i tried makin cannabutter for the second time, last night.... i ended up forgetting about the butter cooking on the stove and came out to it burning slightly.. i immediatly took it and started to strain it into its original plastic container... oh shit.. it burned right thru the side of the container and leached out everywhere.. lol but im not givvin up... im makin sum more mary jane food and im makin these got damn suckers eventually so my ol lady will shut up about them lol


----------



## rad3305201 (Nov 16, 2009)

i just made the butter with the triming from this years sour diesel harvest i cant wait 4 morning im making lemon and wild berry pops and because im a vermonter im gonna try to make maple ganja candies


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 17, 2009)

sounds good man.. post your recipe so we can follow it. im lookin for a good tastin but easy candy to make for me and my girl to eat


----------



## tattoo chris (Jan 11, 2010)

thes lollie pops rock but you can add a little flover oil the taste is better insted of jelloo but this resipe still rocks props bro i was fellen good for awile after i took one


----------



## budman74 (Jan 26, 2010)

hey sounds dumb i know. but is there anyway i could just make 5 of them with less bud and everything so basically a small batch? if anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciate it


----------



## PoisonxApathhy (Feb 24, 2010)

My husband and I have tried to make this recipe on 3 separate occasions, and every time the melted butter separates from the rest of the mix when pouring into the mold. Has anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions would also be appreciated

-Danie & Jimmy!


----------



## PoisonxApathhy (Feb 24, 2010)

senory said:


> if you guys have any questions on these lollipops or want a better recipe or suggestions let me know. I have been making these for over 3 years now, with a similar but modified for better results recipe.  If you want to get creative w/ molds and what not check out http://www.lorannoils.com -- all of my friends really love me for these lollipops because they eat them at work
> 
> i've corrupted a small corner of the world w/ these things  i love em.
> 
> ...


Yes we need your help. The melted butter always seems to separate from the mix when pouring into the molds, is this normal? How can we fix it?


----------



## rbxz (Apr 12, 2010)

Just made these using regular butter to test out the recipe first. They turned out great, though I might take the advice of a previous poster and use Kool-Aid instead of Jello next time because they tasted mostly like caramel with a hint of the Jello flavoring.


----------



## Mattdog (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use popscicle sticks as an alternative to loli sticks?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 9, 2011)

sure can i would maybe break them in half but watch out for splinters.


----------



## xxTangerineSkyxx (Feb 13, 2011)

PoisonxApathhy said:


> My husband and I have tried to make this recipe on 3 separate occasions, and every time the melted butter separates from the rest of the mix when pouring into the mold. Has anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions would also be appreciated
> 
> -Danie & Jimmy!


I'm having this same problem.... 
Help please anyone?


----------



## Derple (Feb 14, 2011)

this recipe sounds extremely good, will have to try it sometime, btw, my favorite cooking thingy is cornbread


----------



## Derple (Feb 14, 2011)

oh, and for you're problem tangerinesky, go to erowid.com and have a look at some of the cannabutter recipes, that should help a bit


----------



## rshorty (Feb 14, 2011)

i can't wait to try this recipe out.


----------



## 420n00b (Feb 14, 2011)

Any way I could substitute the butter with hash oil? Simply dissolving some in the candy mix when it's at 275 degrees before putting it into molds? I know 275 is below the temp at which THC degrades.

Thoughts?


----------



## 420n00b (Feb 15, 2011)

Bumping this cause I would like to know...


----------



## akgrown (Feb 16, 2011)

yes I had hoped this thread would have dissappeared and the good one would have stuck. I wrote this recipe long ago before I knew anything. I use hash or Oil but, make sure the candy syrup cool enough to keep it from vaping away.


----------



## 420n00b (Feb 16, 2011)

akgrown said:


> yes I had hoped this thread would have dissappeared and the good one would have stuck. I wrote this recipe long ago before I knew anything. I use hash or Oil but, make sure the candy syrup cool enough to keep it from vaping away.


Thanks for the answer, the 275 that the syrup gets too should be enough to dissolve the oil but not vape it correct? I know the 275 is lower than the temp at which THC degrades but is it high enough to dissolve the oil?

_*EDIT: I found my own answer. THC vapes around 380 degrees so as long as I stay under that I should be fine with the oil. *_


----------



## akgrown (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, And I would add no more than a gram of oil per 10 lollies, that seems like a good ratio.

Cook On!


----------



## Designated|Hitter (May 17, 2011)

thanks for all the info this was so helpful! esp with pictures step by step  thanks


----------



## Designated|Hitter (May 17, 2011)

fureelz said:


> I'd say 4-5 bong rips depending on how hard you rip it? i used lime jello, they taste even better today because they were kept in the fridge for 24 hours...I was going to use plain jello and add banana extract, thats next batch. they are definitely worth the time and effort to make if you have shake and trimmings but i would much rather smoke a blunt of fire than grind it into an edible product.


fureelz- have you tried it with the banana or any other extract and plain jello? if so, howd it turn out?


----------



## bushybush (May 17, 2011)

Did it with coconut extract. They are to fucking die for.


----------



## drypuddles88 (Sep 7, 2011)

fureelz said:


> ok here we go....I made them all day yesterday, literally. 6 hours of butter making...2 hours of hardening...1 hour of havoc..the rest cant be accounted for. Ok so I used 20 grams of shake/trim, 4 full sticks of butter for the cannabutter...I went with the jello method and its definitely a hard candy that sets very fast... I would say its like smokin a blunt to the face, very strong head high...it made my eyes red. lol. I was hi at michaels when I went to get supplies and figured a plastic smily face mold would be ok, lol not at 300*, but i did wait until they cooled and manipulated them with my spoon and fingers. way above expectations. +karma akgrown. and the pics:


 what was in the container next to the finished product?


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2011)

very nice, im looking forward to making some hard seaglass canacandy


----------



## fabfun (Sep 7, 2011)

ok thanks sunni i seen your name and came here 
lead me to something i want to try 
thanks


----------



## gracefulPlatypus (Dec 14, 2012)

Can anyone here who has done this before can estimate a price of a 30-40 lollipop batch? Including everything, even the cannabutter.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

From reading this it seems coconut oil would work better than cannabis butter....can someone with experience. Making these confirm? Also what ratio of oil to sucker?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2013)

What can you use to substitute corn syrup?


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> What can you use to substitute corn syrup?


For each cup of light corn syrup in a recipe, substitute 1 cup of sugar and 1/4 cup water. For each cup of dark corn syrup, substitute 1 cup of packed brown sugar and 1/4 cup water


Corn Syrup is really nothing special... more and more products are using it because it's cheap and the taxes on sugar are high...




study was just released today infact on the 2 sugars

http://www.kmbz.com/Study-Sugar-Makes-You-Feel-Fuller-than-High-Fructo/15169013

If you're looking to drop a few pounds this year, consuming foods made with sugar rather than high fructose corn syrup may help, a new study published Wednesday in the Journal of the American Medical Association suggests.

While the makers of the syrup have argued that the sweetener, which is commonly found in soft drinks, isn't any different than sugar, researchers at Yale University say fructose can make you feel hungry because unlike glucose, which is regular sugar, fructose doesn't produce as many of the hormones that make you feel full.

The study, while relatively small -- only 20 participants -- follows others linking fructose to type 2 diabetes and high blood pressure.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad I came across this, gonna give it a shot. Thanks OP. +rep


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 2, 2013)

Exactly why I don't want to use it. . .thanks bro.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 3, 2013)

fureelz said:


> I bet that has something do with it. Over the weekend I overheard a conversation about someone who said his shwagg brownies were more potent than the kind he had. So I asked him what his kind was, it was what I would call commercial canadian (mids)...I'm talking FIRE that smells like you just ran a skunk over, and a cat pee'd all over that skunk! I would like to try some brownies though....never had them.


in all seriousness its more than likely that the schwagg was more potent, because its been decarbing the longest out of the two. I think its all in the decarb... longer if its fresh stuff


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> For each cup of light corn syrup in a recipe, substitute 1 cup of sugar and 1/4 cup water. For each cup of dark corn syrup, substitute 1 cup of packed brown sugar and 1/4 cup water
> 
> 
> Corn Syrup is really nothing special... more and more products are using it because it's cheap and the taxes on sugar are high...
> ...




Sounds like theese would be helpful for people who DO need to get their appetite on in order to eat.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 4, 2013)

akgrown - I made a batch of lollipops yesterday, but had the same problem as a couple previous posters. The canna butter did not mix in with the sugar/syrup. Could this be due to the high altitude? I'm around 8500 feet above sea level.

As a cook do you think adding a small amount of corn starch to the butter would allow it to mix with the sugars?

The lollipops were great! I used green apple jolly rancher flavored jello and they taste just like it! Before I spooned out the syrup, I drained off the oil that was on top - it was bout 2/3 of the 1/4 cup the recipe called for. Even without 2/3 of the butter infused they were VERY strong. If I can get all the butter in there they would knock people out.

This is my first attempt at ANY candy so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you think oil would work better than butta ?


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Do you think oil would work better than butta ?


depends on the recipe.. IMO Olive oil is the best... (over coconut...)


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2013)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> akgrown - I made a batch of lollipops yesterday, but had the same problem as a couple previous posters. The canna butter did not mix in with the sugar/syrup. Could this be due to the high altitude? I'm around 8500 feet above sea level.
> 
> As a cook do you think adding a small amount of corn starch to the butter would allow it to mix with the sugars?
> 
> ...


yes it was the altitude 


[h=2]Why is high elevation a problem when baking?[/h]
Lower air pressure at high elevations causes air bubbles trapped in the batter to rise at a faster rate. When this happens, cakes rise very fast and high...then fall. As a result, you end up with a dense, dry cake. 

*So, what do I do? *


You may need to change the proportion of ingredients in a recipe.
You may need to raise the baking temperature as well.
Most cake recipes need no modification below or up to 3,000 feet. Above that, it's often necessary to adjust recipes slightly, by decreasing the leavening and sugar (or both) and increasing the liquids. Butter, which melts in the oven, is considered a liquid; eggs, however, are not--they act as stabilizers in baked goods.
[HR][/HR][h=2]Baking[/h]
Avoid dry cakes and quick breads with these tips.

*For cakes using baking powder:*


Don't overbeat the eggs. Overbeating adds too much air to the cake.
Raise the baking temperature slightly; the faster cooking time will keep the recipe from rising too much. At elevations over 3,500 feet, the oven temperature for batters and doughs should be about 25 degrees F higher than the temperature used at sea level.
Decrease the amount of baking powder slightly; this also prevents the recipe from rising too much.
*For yeast coffee cakes:*
Yeast cakes rise more quickly at high altitudes, so watch your dough carefully and judge the rise time by the change in the dough's bulk, not by the amount of time it takes. Proofing time for yeast cakes should be reduced.
[h=2]More tips:[/h]

Cakes tend to stick more when they are baked at high altitudes, so always grease your baking pans well and dust them with flour, or line them with parchment paper.
Fill pans only 1/2 full of batter, not the usual 2/3 full, as high altitude cakes may overflow.
Follow the chart below for more specific adjustments. When adapting a recipe for high altitudes, always start out with the smallest adjustment then add more adjustments later and only if necessary. It's a good idea to keep notes of how you adjusted your recipes until you know what works best for your particular location.
[HR][/HR]*Adjustment for 3000 feet:*


Reduce baking powder: for each teaspoon decrease 1/8 teaspoon.
Reduce sugar: for each cup, decrease 0 to 1 tablespoon.
Increase liquid: for each cup, add 1 to 2 tablespoons.
Increase oven temperature by 25 degrees F.
*
Adjustment for 5000 feet:
*


Reduce baking powder: for each teaspoon, decrease 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon.
Reduce sugar: for each cup, decrease 0 to 2 tablespoons. 
Increase liquid: for each cup, add 2 to 4 tablespoons.
Increase oven temperature by 25 degrees F.
*
Adjustment for 7000+ feet:
*


Reduce baking powder: for each teaspoon, decrease 1/4 teaspoon.
Reduce sugar: for each cup, decrease 1 to 3 tablespoons.
Increase liquid: for each cup, add 3 to 4 tablespoons.
Increase oven temperature by 25 degrees F.


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2013)

here is what is needed for your area.. CO is so beautiful BTW... lived there back in the 70's would compare the state to AK anyday!

*
Adjustment for 7000+ feet:




Reduce baking powder: for each teaspoon, decrease 1/4 teaspoon.
Reduce sugar: for each cup, decrease 1 to 3 tablespoons.
Increase liquid: for each cup, add 3 to 4 tablespoons.
Increase oven temperature by 25 degrees F.
*


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 4, 2013)

I bet altitude didn't help, but looking through most lollie/sucker recipes there isn't any butter. In the recipes with butter almost all of them have at least a couple of people reporting separation. I'm starting to think the canna-butter was a quick add-on to make the canna-pops but not thoroughly tested/perfected. Time to start researching on binding the butter to the sugar. I know it's done very well with butterscotch and toffee.... mmmmm Callard & Bowser, where are you?


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Do you think oil would work better than butta ?


I think you're right. I've been reading the sticky thread and think I got it now, thanks corso.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks gioua and PlantManBee, +rep for your help. I'm switching to oil now!


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 4, 2013)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Thanks gioua and PlantManBee, +rep for your help. I'm switching to oil now!


Probably have the same problem only more so with oils that stay liquid at room temp. Sorry man. I haven't made them but it seems plausible that the temp didn't get high enough as reason for separation. 

I'm trying to research this in my stoned and distracted fashion, but I'm on it .


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 4, 2013)

And the plot thickens... altitude tends to make toffee separate.

http://www.seriouseats.com/talk/2008/12/toffee-separation-issues.html


----------



## Menyou (Apr 3, 2013)

Made sum in strawberry!! People ate that shit up!! Love to please!! Thank you!! Going to try diff flvs now!


----------



## Brandie (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you think I could take this on an airplane ?


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

Brandie said:


> Do you think I could take this on an airplane ?



Call the airlines.. if legal.. some folks have said they have been able to take MMJ on planes.. if going to a legal state..

I would not risk it


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> Call the airlines.. if legal.. some folks have said they have been able to take MMJ on planes.. if going to a legal state..
> 
> I would not risk it


Being as tsa are fat bored pigs, no.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 11, 2013)

Edibles are definitely the easiest way to get things through security. I know someone who brought their whole stash back from New Zealand in cookies.


----------



## JimBlow (Aug 18, 2013)

Greetings! Long time reader...first time writer.... I was all fired up (pardon the pun) to make these things. Then I read on and on and started to get paranoid (side effect) about the butter separating from the sugar/corn syrup mixture. I sure don't want to waste some good crop on a failed recipe. But then...the folks who are successful, are REAL SUCCESSFUL! So, I'm in a dilemma.

My wife likes the effect but hates cotton mouth and after taste when burning it, so I thought this would be a home run! Now I'm gun shy. Getting ready to make butter but then I read about oil...damn the confusion! Any thoughts for your humble student?


----------



## Imsobaked (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm about to make a couple of different edibles with cannabutter one of them is lollipops. I am more skeptical about the lollipops than anything. I really don't want the butter to separate from the lollipops and altitude is not an issue. Does anyone have a sure fire recipe that will result in killer lollipops?


----------



## Imsobaked (Dec 19, 2013)

OK so just got done making some killa lollipops. Just one thing to add use a pyrex glass measuring cup or the metal spoon because I just used a plastic pyrex measuring cup and it melted through the bottom. Be really careful cause this stuff is no joke. I got a fan cooling them now and I can't wait till they are ready. I will let you now how they taste after. Stay baked friends.


----------



## ker03 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi  I make lollis and hard candies all the time. Anxious to hear your recipe?


----------



## aisach (Mar 10, 2014)

Agave syrup is finding popularity, as it is not as sweet as corn syrup. Plant based.


----------



## Ragegin (Mar 23, 2014)

hi could you tel lme how to stop the cannabutter from separating from rest of the mix


----------



## hillbillymike (Apr 25, 2015)

senory said:


> if you guys have any questions on these lollipops or want a better recipe or suggestions let me know. I have been making these for over 3 years now, with a similar but modified for better results recipe.  If you want to get creative w/ molds and what not check out http://www.lorannoils.com -- all of my friends really love me for these lollipops because they eat them at work
> 
> i've corrupted a small corner of the world w/ these things  i love em.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about the gelitin do I need to dissolve it with a mitt water before I mix it in with the sugar and butter


----------



## greendave (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Dirty the flowering time is 10 weeks,and I am on my 3rd run and have a mother in my 18/ 6 room along with the true og and men's GDP.I,m also going to pull the trigger on HSO Blue Dream.


----------



## greendave (Aug 23, 2015)

As far as the true og I bought a pack when they 1st went on sale at the attitude,like a year ago,and out of 10 got 8 good females,and like 3 weeks into flowering opened the tent and boom 6 of the 8 had nanners EVERYWHERE.It was the weirdest thing I've ever seen,but I must say I do love the smoke.


----------



## Briggi (Oct 10, 2016)

senory said:


> if you guys have any questions on these lollipops or want a better recipe or suggestions let me know. I have been making these for over 3 years now, with a similar but modified for better results recipe.  If you want to get creative w/ molds and what not check out http://www.lorannoils.com -- all of my friends really love me for these lollipops because they eat them at work
> 
> i've corrupted a small corner of the world w/ these things  i love em.
> 
> ...


May I have your modified recipe please?


----------



## Briggi (Oct 11, 2016)

senory said:


> if you guys have any questions on these lollipops or want a better recipe or suggestions let me know. I have been making these for over 3 years now, with a similar but modified for better results recipe.  If you want to get creative w/ molds and what not check out http://www.lorannoils.com -- all of my friends really love me for these lollipops because they eat them at work
> 
> i've corrupted a small corner of the world w/ these things  i love em.
> 
> ...


Did u use butter in ur lollipop recipe? If so did u have issues with separation? I've read that lecithin helps with that. What are ur thoughts? Also, if u have a good lollipop or other candy recipe, please feel free to share because I sure would like to have one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 11, 2016)

ever make poprocks? its the same procedure as making hard candy but you pour the warm sugars after hardball stage over citric acid crystals and dust the surface of this with more citric acid crystals. let it dry and cool. break up with a hammer in a bag. it's not a clone of name brand pop rocks since they inject co2 into the sugars under pressure while cooling but the lollipop base takes much longer to disolve in your mouth versus the citric acid crystals which dissolve almost instantaneously. there are indeed step by step recipes but usually make gallons of pop rocks in the end. so to use with cannbutter obviously you need either alot of hash or just to make a smaller batch of poprocks in a really concentrated amount of thc in a little butter


----------



## Briggi (Oct 12, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> ever make poprocks? its the same procedure as making hard candy but you pour the warm sugars after hardball stage over citric acid crystals and dust the surface of this with more citric acid crystals. let it dry and cool. break up with a hammer in a bag. it's not a clone of name brand pop rocks since they inject co2 into the sugars under pressure while cooling but the lollipop base takes much longer to disolve in your mouth versus the citric acid crystals which dissolve almost instantaneously. there are indeed step by step recipes but usually make gallons of pop rocks in the end. so to use with cannbutter obviously you need either alot of hash or just to make a smaller batch of poprocks in a really concentrated amount of thc in a little butter


Thanks, I've never tried them but they sound interesting and I will look into finding a recipe so hopefully I won't screw them up.


----------



## Briggi (Oct 13, 2016)

Question for anyone: The recipe I saw for lollipops uses a 1/4 cup of butter. Can a larger quantity of butter be used to make them stronger without ruining the recipe?


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 13, 2016)

Briggi said:


> Question for anyone: The recipe I saw for lollipops uses a 1/4 cup of butter. Can a larger quantity of butter be used to make them stronger without ruining the recipe?


no. use more pot in your butter. to do this you may have to use hash. if you add too much butter you'll end up getting a greasy blob


----------



## Briggi (Oct 16, 2016)

I will remember that, thanks!


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 16, 2016)

Briggi said:


> I will remember that, thanks!


hey you may have a chance however, i did see a recipe on a separate thread yesterday. the had exactly you're situation and it succeeded.

i just made 20g into a half cup


----------



## Briggi (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry, I'm confused as to what you mean.


----------



## Briggi (Oct 16, 2016)

greenearth5 said:


> Im an allright chef but i have never made candy... i would plus rep for a good candy recipe thats worth the xtra time and money to make


I'd love if you shared ur recipes. I've tried the usual one but they turned out sugary, not very hard, too sweet and NO potency! I feel I just wasted my ingredients. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Briggi (Oct 16, 2016)

Mattdog said:


> Does anyone know if you can use popscicle sticks as an alternative to loli sticks?


Of course you can a popcicle stick


----------



## Eat me (Nov 7, 2017)

akgrown said:


> I found this recipie on another site because its not on here so i thought i would share in the wealth. these are super strong and taste great. plus they last forever so here it is
> 
> You'll need to make sure you have a candy thermometer (one that clips onto side of pan is best), a metal tablespoon measure. You can buy the sticks at any grocery store and if u want round ones and not flat ones molds are available at most kitchen/bath stores
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried using canna oil instead of canna butter


----------

